

Show HN: Packamatic – on demand packaging with logo for your products - shreyakrishnan
http://packamatic.com

======
6502nerdface
Interesting concept, and the idea is conveyed quite well. A couple minor
suggestions, hopefully useful:

> All boxes come with your logo on it.

In this sentence, "it" is intended to be coreferential with "all boxes", and
thus should agree in grammatical number. You should change the sentence to,
"All boxes come with your logo on them", or, "Every box comes with your logo
on it."

Second, as a B2B customer, I would like to know more about your company before
contacting you; at a minimum, where you are domiciled. I currently have to
guess from the "Ltd" and use of centimeters that you are in Europe somewhere.

